# Steam könnte laut Gearbox-Chef in 5 bis 10 Jahren "sterben"



## Darkmoon76 (16. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam könnte laut Gearbox-Chef in 5 bis 10 Jahren "sterben"* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Steam könnte laut Gearbox-Chef in 5 bis 10 Jahren "sterben"*


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (16. April 2019)

8 Monate lang zeitexklusiv für Epic!


----------



## Spiritogre (16. April 2019)

Diskussionen dazu am besten in den inhaltsgleichen Thread: http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...y-pitchford-erklaert-den-epic-games-deal.html


----------



## 1xok (16. April 2019)

Meine Güte, was ein Nonsens. Wenn Epic so viel in die eigenen Technologien (welche sind das außer der Gaming-Engine und den Fortnite-Servern?) investiert , dann wissen sie das aber gut vor der Öffentlichkeit zu verbergen. Und das trotz der Freude am Twittern. 

Auf Steam beginnen nächsten Monat die Vorbestellungen für Valves VR-Headset. Valve versucht seine Nische zu finden, in der sie auch in Zukunft noch neben Google, Amazon und Apple lebensfähig sind. Epic verplempert hingegen seine Fortnite Millionen, um ein Strohfeuer nach dem anderen zu entfachen. 

Und was will man den Steamnutzern eigentlich mitteilen?  Kommt zu Epic, damit Steam mit samt eurer Bibliothek den Bach runter geht! 

Ja da sage ich doch: hurra ...

Wie dumm darf eine Firma eigentlich sein? Amazon, Google und Apple sind alle mal als Underdog gestartet und haben da ganz kleine Brötchen gebacken. Und Valve hat fast 20 Jahre gebraucht, um aus Steam das zu machen, was es heute ist. 

Auch Epic ist eine Erfolgsgeschichte. Ich gewinne aber zunehmend den Eindruck, dass dort einigen der Erfolg inzwischen zu Kopf gestiegen ist.


----------



## Jens238 (16. April 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Meine Güte, was ein Nonsens. Wenn Epic so viel in die eigenen Technologien (welche sind das außer der Gaming-Engine und den Fortnite-Servern?) investiert , dann wissen sie das aber gut vor der Öffentlichkeit zu verbergen. Und das trotz der Freude am Twittern.
> 
> Auf Steam beginnen nächsten Monat die Vorbestellungen für Valves VR-Headset. Valve versucht seine Nische zu finden, in der sie auch in Zukunft noch neben Google, Amazon und Apple lebensfähig sind. Epic verplempert hingegen seine Fortnite Millionen, um ein Strohfeuer nach dem anderen zu entfachen.
> 
> ...



Wenn man sich die verbalen Auswüchse eines Herrn Sweeny der letzten Jahre mal revue passieren lässt.... Na ja.... Dem haben schon immer ein paar Tassen gefehlt...


----------



## z13l5ch31b3 (16. April 2019)

Haters gonna hate...


----------



## Batze (16. April 2019)

Jens238 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die verbalen Auswüchse eines Herrn Sweeny der letzten Jahre mal revue passieren lässt.... Na ja.... Dem haben schon immer ein paar Tassen gefehlt...



Welche Aussagen wären denn das gewesen, mal so als Beispiel?


----------



## Jens238 (16. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Welche Aussagen wären denn das gewesen, mal so als Beispiel?



Zum Bleistift wie Microsoft Steam mit Updates zerstören will...
Das Epic der Heilsbringer des PC Gamig ist...

Mehr möchte ich jetzt nicht raussuchen...


----------



## woerli (16. April 2019)

So ein Quatsch....warum überhaupt noch Leute auf diesen Privatfeldzug von Tim Sweeny gegen Steam aufspringen.
Die Spieler fragt natürlich wieder keiner, dabei sind WIR es, die entscheiden.

Und ich werde mit Sicherheit nicht zulassen, dass meine hunderte Titel umfassende Spielebibliothek "stirbt", blos weil ein verbitterter Miliardär sich das so vorstellt und mal ein paar Entwickler samt Spielen kauft...^^
Von mir aus können die Studios alle mit Epic wieder in der Versenkung verschwinden, dafür das sie bei diesem Komplott mitmachen.

#NoEpic


----------



## Batze (16. April 2019)

woerli schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch....warum überhaupt noch Leute auf diesen Privatfeldzug von Tim Sweeny gegen Steam aufspringen.


Ja, so ein Quatsch aber auch das wir in einer freien Marktwirtschaft leben. Ist schon echt schlimm so etwas.


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. April 2019)

In welche Technologien Epic investiert, würde ich allerdings auch gern wissen. 

Epic hat zugegebenermaßen mit der damaligen Unreal Engine 3 und der aktuellen Unreal Engine 4 starke Engines auf die Beine gestellt. Dann kam Fortnite, das ein voller Erfolg war und ist. Das kann man Epic ja durchaus anrechnen. Aber abseits davon? 

Die wirklich guten Spiele von Epic sind schon viele Jahre her (so wie bei Valve auch). Unreal Tournament wurde ja, meines Wissens nach, eingestellt. Und Fortnite wäre nie so erfolgreich gewesen, wäre es kein Free2Play-Titel, der zudem noch ab 12 freigegeben ist, und damit eine deutlich breitere Masse erreicht. 

Aber die Fortnite-Geldquelle wird irgendwann versiegen und dann kann sich Epic es nicht mehr leisten, so viel Geld in irgendwelche Exklusivdeals zu investieren. 

Epic ruht sich, meiner Meinung nach, viel zu sehr auf den Fortnite-Erfolg und auf dem"Alte Hasen"-Status aus, den die Firma ja genießt. Das kann einfach nicht gut gehen. Valve versucht wenigstens, in Technologien zu investieren oder was eigenes auf die Beine zu stellen. Auch wenn sie damit das ein oder andere Mal böse auf die Nase gefallen sind (siehe Steam Machines).


----------



## McDrake (16. April 2019)

Mal wieder aus das m Kontext der Tweets gerissen. Aber he, Forum läuft.

In meinen Augen gehts darum, dass EPIC wohl nicht ganz so toll gestartet, aber eben (noch?) nicht so träge ist. STEAM hatte lange keine Konkurenz. Jetzt wirds spannend, wie sich so ein Gigant einem evtl. flexiebleren Kontrahenten verhält. 
Bin selber gespannt. Anschauungsunterricht in Sachen Marktwirtschaft und Kapitalismus at its best. Schade, dass ich keine Arbeit darüber schreiben muss. Das wäre ein sehr gutes Beispiel.

Gesendet von meinem H8314 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (16. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Epic ruht sich, meiner Meinung nach, viel zu sehr auf den Fortnite-Erfolg und auf dem"Alte Hasen"-Status aus, den die Firma ja genießt. Das kann einfach nicht gut gehen. Valve versucht wenigstens, in Technologien zu investieren oder was eigenes auf die Beine zu stellen. Auch wenn sie damit das ein oder andere Mal böse auf die Nase gefallen sind (siehe Steam Machines).


Wenn wir schon da sind, also Valve/Steam ruhen sich seit mehreren Jahren aus. Wo sind denn neue Spiele die mal so richtig wieder zünden? Fehlanzeige. Also wenn sich einer Ausruht ist es doch eher Valve, weil sie ja mit Steam genug verdienen. Und das was sie machen auch in Sachen Hardware (was nicht unbedingt schlecht ist) ist alles dann auch Steam gebunden, also doch eher Exclusiv und für anderes nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## rldml (16. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon da sind, also Valve/Steam ruhen sich seit mehreren Jahren aus. Wo sind denn neue Spiele die mal so richtig wieder zünden? Fehlanzeige. Also wenn sich einer Ausruht ist es doch eher Valve, weil sie ja mit Steam genug verdienen.



Zu behaupten, Valve würde nichts unternehmen, kann man nur mit Verblendung beschreiben. Was denkst du denn, wie viele Ressourcen allein durch die Hardware-Projekte gebunden sind? Dazu kommen die Bemühungen seitens Valve, Linux für Computerspieler und Entwickler zu einer salonfähigem Softwareplattform zu avancieren. 



> Und das was sie machen auch in Sachen Hardware (was nicht unbedingt schlecht ist) ist alles dann auch Steam gebunden, also doch eher Exclusiv und für anderes nicht zu gebrauchen.



Für Steam gilt das gleiche wie für Epic: Man braucht halt irgend eine Form von Exlusive, das einem von den anderen Stores abhebt. Und warum sollte Valve sein Zeug anderen Store-Anbietern vor die Füße werfen?


----------



## 1xok (16. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon da sind, also Valve/Steam ruhen sich seit mehreren Jahren aus. Wo sind denn neue Spiele die mal so richtig wieder zünden? Fehlanzeige. Also wenn sich einer Ausruht ist es doch eher Valve, weil sie ja mit Steam genug verdienen. Und das was sie machen auch in Sachen Hardware (was nicht unbedingt schlecht ist) ist alles dann auch Steam gebunden, also doch eher Exclusiv und für anderes nicht zu gebrauchen.



Das ist natürlich ein Klischee.  Hinter Steam steckt verdammt viel Arbeit und mit Artifact hat Valve letztes Jahr ein famoses Kartenspiel veröffentlicht und dafür einen enormen Aufwand betrieben. Dass es gefloppt ist, ändert daran nichts. Und CSGO haben sie komplett überarbeitet. Bis auf den Kern ist da kein Stein auf dem anderen geblieben. Und die ganze VR- und Hardware-Entwicklung. Davon haben wir bisher nur einen sehr kleinen Teil gesehen. Darunter fallen auch drei VR-Spiele, die sicherlich aufwendiger produziert sind als Beat Saber. 

Auf der anderen Seite betreibt Epic mit seinem Fortnite-Cluster eine ziemliche Maschine und entwickelt die wahrscheinlich derzeit populärste Gaming-Engine, auf der zahllose Spiele basieren. Da steckt auch sehr viel Arbeit dahinter. 

Ich versteh eigentlich nicht, warum man sich gegenseitig runter machen muss. Dieser negative Ton kommt aber klar aus dem Epic-Umfeld und sie tun sich damit keinen Gefallen und haben es IMHO auch eigentlich gar nicht nötig. Insofern einfach schade. Und mit freier Marktwirtschaft hat das ständige Getrolle sowieso nicht zu tun. Ich meine, auch die Großkopferter dürfen natürlich ihre Meinung sagen. Sie sollten sich nur überlegen, ob sie sich einen Gefallen damit tun. Professionell ist das alles nicht. Gibt einen Grund warum 2K schweigt und Valve sowieso. Die werden nämlich selbstverständlich weiterhin zusammenarbeiten. 

Im Übrigen gibt es auch zwischen Valve und Epic Berührungspunkte. Zum Beispiel bei EAC, das Valve wohl in Proton unterstützen möchte. Konkurrenz ist wichtig, trotzdem muss man fair und sportlich miteinander umgehen.


----------



## Enisra (17. April 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Konkurrenz ist wichtig, trotzdem muss man fair und sportlich miteinander umgehen.



genau das, und da muss man schon ein ziemlicher Fanboy sein um die div. äußerungen gegen Steam weg zu ignorieren, nicht nur diese, eben alle
Und klar, Konkurenz ist gut, siehe Intel die nach Jahren von Miniverbesserungen mal nach Ryzen wieder was getan haben, aber wenn man meint nur mit Geld und dummen Sprüchen um sich zu werfen, und Spiele einfach so Kurz vor Release zu sich zu holen, dann ist das halt scheiße, dann macht man halt den Phil Fish

aber hätte man jetzt es gemacht wie mit den Quantic Dream Sachen, von anfang gesagt dass der Steamspytyp bei Epic ist und seine Klappe gehalten, dann wären die Kritikpunkte wesentlich diskutabler


----------



## rldml (17. April 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> genau das, und da muss man schon ein ziemlicher Fanboy sein um die div. äußerungen gegen Steam weg zu ignorieren, nicht nur diese, eben alle



Ich glaube, Gabe und seine "Crew" sehen das Thema Epic viel entspannter als du glaubst. Mal ein paar scharf formulierte Tweets von nem Konkurrenten werden die nicht gleich aus der Fassung bringen. 

Das wäre tatsächlich schlecht fürs Geschäft.


----------



## Cap1701D (17. April 2019)

Den Publishern sind wir Spieler in nahezu jeder Hinsicht völlig egal. Ob wir unsere Steam Games in 5 Jahren noch zocken können ist denen egal. Obs für uns teurer wird, ist denen egal. Welchen Kundenservice und Techniken die Plattformen bieten ist denen egal. Das ganze Epic Geschmurgel aktuell hat nur einen Zweck: sie wollen von der 30% Umsatzbeteiligung von Steam weg. Ich glaube der Epic Shop arbeitet momentan nicht kostendeckend, was kein Problem ist, solange Fortnite läuft. Aber sobald Epic die Umsatzbeteiligung hochsetzt, und/oder Steam die Umsatzbeteiligung runtersetzt stürzen die sich alle wieder auf Steam. Und: ich wette dass alle Spiele zeitversetzt auch noch auf Steam erscheinen. Sie sind nur zeitexklusiv auf der Epic-Plattform.

Man muss Steam zugute halten, dass sie den PC-Spiele-Markt in einer Zeit zusammengeführt, und damit vielleicht am Leben gehalten haben, als alle nur noch von der Zukunft der Konsolen sprach. Man muss ihnen zugute halten, dass sie trotz Monopol-Position durchaus kundenorientiert geblieben sind: Rückgaberecht, Offline-Modus und ja, ich würde auch sagen mit etwas Geduld kommt man heute deutlich billiger an mehr Spiele.


----------



## Dodo1995 (17. April 2019)

Ich fass seine Aussage mal zusammen "Ich mag Geld und Epic gibts uns Geld also mag ich Epic."


----------



## Batze (17. April 2019)

Cap1701D schrieb:


> .... und ja, ich würde auch sagen mit etwas Geduld kommt man heute deutlich billiger an mehr Spiele.


Das stimmt, aber bestimmt nicht wenn man bei Steam kauft.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. April 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Gabe und seine "Crew" sehen das Thema Epic viel entspannter als du glaubst. Mal ein paar scharf formulierte Tweets von nem Konkurrenten werden die nicht gleich aus der Fassung bringen.
> 
> Das wäre tatsächlich schlecht fürs Geschäft.


Ich tippe auf das System:





			
				Mahatma Gandhi schrieb:
			
		

> Zuerst ignorieren sie dich, dann lachen sie über dich, dann bekämpfen sie dich und dann gewinnst du.


Wobei Letzteres in dem Falle noch unklar ist. 

oder aber Steam kann bequem auf die AAA verzichten.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (17. April 2019)

Klar könnte Steam den Bach runter gehen wenn sich nix ändert, aber dafür bietet Epic derzeit noch nicht genug, damit es passiert. Wenn es soweit ist wird Steam reagieren, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.  Die Frage ist am Ende, wer klaut von wem die Features


----------



## Batze (17. April 2019)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Klar könnte Steam den Bach runter gehen wenn sich nix ändert, aber dafür bietet Epic derzeit noch nicht genug, damit es passiert.


Epic bietet einen wie auch Steam einen Spiel/Start Launcher und das reicht doch. Ganz ehrlich, wer nutzt denn was von Steam außer das man gezwungen wurde seine Spiele darauf zu registrieren. Den meisten geht es doch am Popo vorbei. Sie wollen spielen.
Was hat Steam denn wirklich Großes mehr zu bieten? Und ich meine jetzt für den Großteil der Spieler die einfach nur spielen wollen? Ganz ehrlich, doch wohl eher gar nichts. Die Unterschiede von Launcher zu Launcher sind doch wohl eher Fan gebunden, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Ich selbst, auch wenn man mich hier eher als Steam Antifan sehen kann habe gar nichts gegen Steam.
Wogegen ich etwas habe ist es das ich mein Geld nur einem Typen in seinen Geldgierigen Rachen schmeißen soll. Das sehe ich nicht ein. G.N. ist ein Geizhals der für die Community nur etwas macht wenn es Gesetze verlangen und sich dann toll darstellt. Der Typ scheißt (sorry für den Ausdruck) genauso auf uns wie alle andere Geldhaie auch. Ich habe eigentlich nichts gegen Steam, aber bei dem bekomme ich einen dicken Hals.
Und es ist nicht nur einer der Meinung das Steam das PC Gaming zurückgeworfen hat. Vieles was negativ interpretiert wird, z.B. Mega Day One Patches haben wir gerade auch Steam zu verdanken.


----------



## McDrake (17. April 2019)

Was ich bei STEAM benutze, ist die Screenshot-Funktion. Darum hatte ich auch GOG-Spiele über STEAM gestartet.
GOG-Galaxy hat das inzwischen implementiert, von dem her.
Alles das selbe.


----------



## Batze (17. April 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Was ich bei STEAM benutze, ist die Screenshot-Funktion. Darum hatte ich auch GOG-Spiele über STEAM gestartet.
> GOG-Galaxy hat das inzwischen implementiert, von dem her.
> Alles das selbe.



So gut wie jedes Spiel hat aber eigene richtig gute Ingame Screen Funktionen. Ansonsten mal sowas wie MSi Afterburner installieren. Dafür braucht man kein Steam. Genauso wenig wie für Chat, oder auch Mods. Da gibt es Programme die schon seit Jahren etabliert sind und wunderbar funktionieren. 
Wie gesagt, in meinen Augen vieles nur Fan Gelaber bei Steam.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Was hat Steam denn wirklich Großes mehr zu bieten? Und ich meine jetzt für den Großteil der Spieler die einfach nur spielen wollen? Ganz ehrlich, doch wohl eher gar nichts. Die Unterschiede von Launcher zu Launcher sind doch wohl eher Fan gebunden, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Also ich benutze Screenshot Funktion inkl. Uploads sehr exzessiv. So sind meine Screenshots gleich gesichert und ich kann sie auch sehr bequem in Foren teilen. 
Cloud Speicherung der Spielstände ist eh ein Muss. 
Der Chat mit Freundesliste ist auch super. Sprachchat nutze ich auch über Steam, brauche ich das unsägliche Discord nicht anschmeißen. 
Vor kurzem habe ich dann doch auch mal das Kartensammeln entdeckt, das ist eine nette Nebenbeschäftigung um das eigene Profil schöner zu gestalten, weil man Wallpaper etc. freischalten kann. 
Überhaupt der ganze Community-Krams, ich schaue seit einiger Zeit alle paar Tage durch die Aktivitätenliste und finde dadurch auch immer wieder interessante Games. 
Steam Link nutze ich schon ewig, das ist total genial um die Power meines Desktops auch auf dem Bett nutzen zu können oder in einem anderen Zimmer.

Insbesondere die Screenshot-Funktion empfinde ich als elementar, bei Origin z.B. ist es die Pest, die haben das auch nicht. Da muss ich dann immer eine Screenshot-App im Hintergrund mitlaufen lassen. Meine Blizzard Spiele habe ich als "Fremdspiele" in Steam eingebunden, um so einfach Screenshots machen zu können. Mit Origin Games funktioniert das aber leider nicht.


----------



## Jens238 (17. April 2019)

Wer der Meinung ist, Steam würde die ganzen Funktionen einfach so aus Spaß betreiben, glaubt wohl auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann...
Würden die ganzen Funktionen nicht genutzt, wären sie schon lange wieder verschwunden. 

Ich gehöre auch zu denen, der alle möglichen Funktionen von Steam nutzt... Ob Foren, Guides, Screenshots, Cloud Speicherung, Steam Link, usw...
Auch das einfache einladen von Freunden in mein Spiel, oder das simple ins Spiel eines Freundes joinen nutze ich täglich.


----------



## Batze (17. April 2019)

Jens238 schrieb:


> Wer der Meinung ist, Steam würde die ganzen Funktionen einfach so aus Spaß betreiben, glaubt wohl auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann...
> Würden die ganzen Funktionen nicht genutzt, wären sie schon lange wieder verschwunden.
> 
> Ich gehöre auch zu denen, der alle möglichen Funktionen von Steam nutzt... Ob Foren, Guides, Screenshots, Cloud Speicherung, Steam Link, usw...
> Auch das einfache einladen von Freunden in mein Spiel, oder das simple ins Spiel eines Freundes joinen nutze ich täglich.



Daran wird auch gar nicht gezweifelt das es jede menge Spieler gibt die das nutzen. Wenn man den dann genug davon auf Steam hat. Das ist aber eben nicht die Mehrheit.


----------



## Jens238 (17. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Daran wird auch gar nicht gezweifelt das es jede menge Spieler gibt die das nutzen. Wenn man den dann genug davon auf Steam hat. Das ist aber eben nicht die Mehrheit.



Hast Du zahlen die das belegen ??? Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, das es genau anders herum ist.
In meinem Bekannten und Freundeskreis z.B., nutzt jeder die diversen Vorzüge von Steam.


----------



## Batze (17. April 2019)

Jens238 schrieb:


> Hast Du zahlen die das belegen ??? Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, das es genau anders herum ist.
> In meinem Bekannten und Freundeskreis z.B., nutzt jeder die diversen Vorzüge von Steam.



In meinem kein einziger, und ich bin seit Über 20 Jahren in der Gaming Szene und auch meine Gamer Kumpels, und das sind nicht gerade wenige nach gut 20 Jahren aktivität. 
Chat=Den von Blizzard auch sehr gerne Ingame was top in allen Blizzard Games funktioniert oder das gute alte ICQ, meist aber Teamspeak wenn man sich wirklich was zu sagen hat.
Mods=Nexus
Shop=alles nur nicht diesen Überteuerten und vollkommen unübersichtlichen Steam Shop
Tools/Hardware und alles dazu= alles aber nichts was gebunden ist. Wie ich schon sagte, da gibt es gute Sachen, aber alles Steam gebunden was für uns total Untauglich ist.
Bei uns gibt es eben rein gar nichts was Steam hervorheben lassen würde. Ohne den Zwang seine Spiele bei Steam zu registrieren wäre kein einziger da, und du eventuell auch nicht. Warum auch? Steam biete für uns rein gar nichts.
Alles was Steam macht ist Zweckgebunden an ihre eigene Plattform. So gut wie nichts davon kann man außerhalb von Steam nutzen (selbst Schuld). Das ist okey, aber sich dann beschweren wenn es andere genauso versuchen ist doch sehr verlogen und heuchlerisch.


----------



## Hjorgar (17. April 2019)

Die Frage war ja, ob Steam eine sterbende Plattform wird. 
Ich persönlich glaube nicht daran und ich habe auch so meine Zweifel, dass Epic tatsächlich ein Herausforderer werden wird. Sie setzen Steam jetzt vielleicht etwas unter Druck, aber die Frage ist, wie lange sie das durchhalten werden.
Gerade aufgrund der Exclusivdeals ist Epic in meinem Freundeskreis durchgefallen und da es noch so viele Titel gibt, die bei mir und meinen Freunden vernachlässigt rumliegen, stört uns das Abwarten auch überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Batze (17. April 2019)

Hjorgar schrieb:


> Die Frage war ja, ob Steam eine sterbende Plattform wird.
> Ich persönlich glaube nicht daran und ich habe auch so meine Zweifel, dass Epic tatsächlich ein Herausforderer werden wird. Sie setzen Steam jetzt vielleicht etwas unter Druck, aber die Frage ist, wie lange sie das durchhalten werden.
> Gerade aufgrund der Exclusivdeals ist Epic in meinem Freundeskreis durchgefallen und da es noch so viele Titel gibt, die bei mir und meinen Freunden vernachlässigt rumliegen, stört uns das Abwarten auch überhaupt nicht.



Sterben ja wenn der Geizhals nicht endlich mal seine Kohle rausrückt und was wirkliches macht, was auch außerhalb von Steam zündet.
Epic hat bis dahin genug Publisher an der Hand von denen sie leben können. 
Wieso glaubt eigentlich jeder das Epic jetzt nur noch von Fortenite  abhängig ist? Genau das versuchen sie doch zu umgehen. Ob es klappt ist eine ganz andere Frage  die niemand weis.
Aber eines ist jetzt schon gewiss, es kommt Bewegung rein. Und das kann nur gut sein. Oder bestreitet das hier jemand das Bewegung schlecht ist?


----------



## 1xok (17. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Daran wird auch gar nicht gezweifelt das es jede menge Spieler gibt die das nutzen. Wenn man den dann genug davon auf Steam hat. Das ist aber eben nicht die Mehrheit.



Ich frage mich nur, warum man dann Epic nutzen soll und Anno nicht gleich auf UPlay kauft.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. April 2019)

Epic hat außer Fortnite noch die Unreal Engine und die läuft ja schlicht fantastisch, praktisch alle größeren Spiele setzen die ein. Fortnite hingegen ist bald Geschichte, genau wie PUBG inzwischen ziemlich irrelevant ist. Die Massen-Kiddies wandern halt von einem Hype zum nächsten. 

Steam wird nicht sterben sondern auf absehbare Zeit die Gaming-Plattform Nummer 1 für normale Spiele auf dem PC bleiben, die nicht fest zu einem der großen Publisher gehört. 
Epic wird in den nächsten zwei Jahren extrem klotzen müssen um wenigstens die wichtigsten Features zu integrieren um halbwegs interessant zu bleiben. Denn wenn das mit den kostenlosen Spielen und den Exklusivdeals vorbei ist, sind sie nur noch 08/15. Eher der Shop mit der dann hoffentlich guten Übersicht und den "wichtigen" Titel abseits der Triple A. Steam hingegen wird für die Nerds unter den Gamern unersetzlich bleiben, denn die schauen auch gerne mal über den Tellerrand und wollen nicht nur die Auswahl aus bekannten Mainstream-Titeln.



1xok schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur, warum man dann Epic nutzen soll und Anno nicht gleich auf UPlay kauft.


Schrieb ich ja auch schon, Ubi nimmt das Geld von Epic gerne mit aber im Endeffekt interessiert sie weder Epic noch Steam, sie haben ihren eigenen Store. Wenn Epic nicht mehr zahlt und die Deals mit Steam ausgelaufen sind wird es weder für Steam noch Epic weitere Ubisoft-Spiele geben. 

Ich kaufe Ubisoft-Spiele auch direkt für uPlay, es sei denn, irgendwo wird ein Steam Key erheblich günstiger angeboten, dann nimmt man das eben in Kauf.


----------



## Dypr4x (17. April 2019)

Ich bezweifel sehr stark, dass die Steamcrew keinen Plan hat wie sie mit Epic und derem Store umgehen soll. Wären sie so "dumm / blind / oder sonst was", dann würden sie im Moment nicht da sein, wo sie sind.

Zu gegebener Zeit wird auch Steam eine Antwort parat haben. In so kurzer Zeit wird ein Unternehmen wie Valve mit deren Plattform keine unüberlegte und unstrategische Entscheidung treffen. Manche Entscheidungen brauchen eben etwas Zeit. Nur hoffentlich nicht zu viel.


----------



## Drake802 (17. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> In meinem kein einziger, und ich bin seit Über 20 Jahren in der Gaming Szene und auch meine Gamer Kumpels, und das sind nicht gerade wenige nach gut 20 Jahren aktivität.
> Chat=Den von Blizzard auch sehr gerne Ingame was top in allen Blizzard Games funktioniert oder das gute alte ICQ, meist aber Teamspeak wenn man sich wirklich was zu sagen hat.
> Mods=Nexus
> Shop=alles nur nicht diesen Überteuerten und vollkommen unübersichtlichen Steam Shop
> ...



Ist nicht böse gemeint nur bist du und dein Freundeskreis sicher nicht repräsentativ. Offensichtlich gibt es ja genug Leute die es nutzen. Anderrenfalls hätte Valve sicher schon den Stecker bei einigen Features gezogen. Schließlich finanziert Valve diese nicht mit Luft und Liebe. 
Die Steam API bietet so einige Features die man heute als selbstverständlich ansieht aber nicht direckt wahrnimmt. Was meinst du was dafür verantwortlich ist das du bei einem Game im MP einen Server findest. Oder generell der Netcode bei nicht AAA Titeln. Läuft alles in den meisten fällen über die Steam API. 
Dich mag das vielleicht nicht interessieren aber Valve hat Gaming unter Linux einen gewaltigen Schub gegeben. Und wie man an Proton sehen kann scheinen sie trotz der gescheiterten Steam Machines 
immer noch Interesse daran zu haben. Das Valve nur so viel macht wie grade nötig ist, ist nicht ungewöhnlich. Das macht so ziemlich jede größerre Firma die Geld verdienen will. 

Natürlich kann man so ziemlich alle Funktionen in Steam auch woanders nutzen. Aber wozu der unnötige Aufwand wenn einem das was Steam bietet ausreicht? Ich fahre beim einkaufen ja auch nicht für jedes einzelne Teil in ein anderrs Geschäft. 

Was mich etwas wundert ist deine Abneigung gegen Gabe Newell weil er seine Kröten zusammen halten will. Nenn mir auch nur einen einzigen Marktteilnehmer von welcher Brange auch immer der mehr macht als unbedingt nötig ist. Selbst sozialen Verbänden geht es nur ums Geld und möglichst viel Gewinn.  

Selbst der Shop ist nicht so schlimm wie du ihn darstellst. Bei Spielen die es auch im einzelhandel gibt magst du noch recht haben. Bei Digital only Games also die meisten Indi Titel trifft das aber auch nicht mehr zu. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das der Epic Store zumindest für uns Europäer preismäßig absolut keinen Vorteil gegenüber Steam bietet. Wie lange sich dort die Preise halten muss sich erst noch zeigen. Bei einem so Publisher freundlichen Laden wie EPIC bezweifle ich aber das du da so schnell Sales finden wirst. 

Das Steam mittelfristig sterben wird wage ich zu bezweifeln. EPIC wird auch irgend wann den Gewinnanteil anhheben müssen wenn sie den Shop nicht permanent querfinanzieren wollen. Fortnite wird nicht ewig so viel Geld abwerfen. 

Die Zeit wird zeigen ob der EPIC Store zu einer echten Konkurenz zu Steam werden wird. Exclusiv Deals allein reichen nicht aus um Kunden längerfristig zu binden.


----------



## suggysug (17. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Epic hat außer Fortnite noch die Unreal Engine und die läuft ja schlicht fantastisch, praktisch alle größeren Spiele setzen die ein. Fortnite hingegen ist bald Geschichte, genau wie PUBG inzwischen ziemlich irrelevant ist. Die Massen-Kiddies wandern halt von einem Hype zum nächsten.
> 
> Steam wird nicht sterben sondern auf absehbare Zeit die Gaming-Plattform Nummer 1 für normale Spiele auf dem PC bleiben, die nicht fest zu einem der großen Publisher gehört.
> Epic wird in den nächsten zwei Jahren extrem klotzen müssen um wenigstens die wichtigsten Features zu integrieren um halbwegs interessant zu bleiben. Denn wenn das mit den kostenlosen Spielen und den Exklusivdeals vorbei ist, sind sie nur noch 08/15. Eher der Shop mit der dann hoffentlich guten Übersicht und den "wichtigen" Titel abseits der Triple A. Steam hingegen wird für die Nerds unter den Gamern unersetzlich bleiben, denn die schauen auch gerne mal über den Tellerrand und wollen nicht nur die Auswahl aus bekannten Mainstream-Titeln.
> ...



Hmm ich glaub nicht das Epic 0815 werden wird, denn selbst ohne Deals verdienen die Firmen mehr am reinen Produkt als wie bei Steam.(Wenn Steam weiter an ihre Prozente hält). 
Wenn sie das 2 Jahre durchziehen könnten sie ohne exklusive Deals mit Steam konkurrieren weil sich der Markt auch bis dahin ein bisschen mehr aufgeteilt hat. Es kann sogar sein das manche Firmen wegen den geringen Abgaben exklusiv bei Epic bleiben.
Im Endeffekt ist es wie bei den meisten Veränderungen. Man sagt ja der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier und was Epic macht ist den Markt mit aller Macht an sie zu gewöhnen. Das da viele am Anfang schreien ist völlig normal. (Wirtschaftlich gesehen.)

Bleibt nur zu hoffen dass die Methode im Ganzen Temporär bleibt und nicht von Dauer ist.


----------



## Jens238 (17. April 2019)

@Drake802
Besser hätte ich es nicht schreiben können...

Das sich Epic neben Steam platzieren kann steht ausser frage... Fragt sich halt nur wie?!?
Mit ihren Exklisiv Deals machen sie sich aktuell mehr Feinde als Freunde... Zumindest aus Verbraucher Sicht... Das die Publisher auf Kohle anspringen ist eh klar.

Die große Preisfrage ist und bleibt die Finazierung eines solchen Shops. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, das die mageren 12% wirklich ausreichen sollen.
Ziehen wir von den 12% noch den Verzicht auf die 5% Umsatzbeteiligung bei Nutzung der Unreal Engine und die Gewinngarantie ab, bleibt doch nix mehr übrig.
Aktuell lässt sich das vieleicht noch mit der Fornite Kohle kompensieren, aber das wird auch nicht ewig so weiter gehen.


----------



## Batze (17. April 2019)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Die Steam API bietet so einige Features die man heute als selbstverständlich ansieht aber nicht direckt wahrnimmt. Was meinst du was dafür verantwortlich ist das du bei einem Game im MP einen Server findest. Oder generell der Netcode bei nicht AAA Titeln. Läuft alles in den meisten fällen über die Steam API.


Das gab es schon alles vor Steam das ich Online was gefunden habe zu meinem Spiel. da brauchte ich kein Steam für.



Drake802 schrieb:


> I
> Dich mag das vielleicht nicht interessieren aber Valve hat Gaming unter Linux einen gewaltigen Schub gegeben. Und wie man an Proton sehen kann scheinen sie trotz der gescheiterten Steam Machines
> immer noch Interesse daran zu haben. Das Valve nur so viel macht wie grade nötig ist, ist nicht ungewöhnlich. Das macht so ziemlich jede größerre Firma die Geld verdienen will.


In meinen Augen hat Valve/Steam Linux Gaming geradezu nach unten katapultiert. Echte Linux User die damit umgehen können brauchen das alles nicht. Neue User sind teils schockiert gewesen weil sie außerhalb von Steam nichts machen konnten. Und Spiele unter Linux hat rein gar nicht mit Valve/steam zu tun, sondern ob das Studio die Codes dafür bereitstellt. Wer Spiele unter Linux spielt nur wegen Steam hat Null Ahnung von Linux und sollte sich wirklich aus der Diskussion raushalten. Valve/Steam stellt sich da als Halsbringer hin was total falsch ist. Das begreift aber kaum einer.




Drake802 schrieb:


> Was mich etwas wundert ist deine Abneigung gegen Gabe Newell weil er seine Kröten zusammen halten will. Nenn mir auch nur einen einzigen Marktteilnehmer von welcher Brange auch immer der mehr macht als unbedingt nötig ist. Selbst sozialen Verbänden geht es nur ums Geld und möglichst viel Gewinn.


Und bei Epic und überall in der Wirtschaftswelt wird gemeckert weil man da genau das gleiche macht. Wo ist der Unterschied?




Drake802 schrieb:


> Die Zeit wird zeigen ob der EPIC Store zu einer echten Konkurenz zu Steam werden wird. Exclusiv Deals allein reichen nicht aus um Kunden längerfristig zu binden.


Sind sie doch schon, sonst hätte Valve/Steam doch nicht schon vor kurzem Reagiert. Weniger % für Top Studios die uns mehr Geld bringen. Schon vergessen.  Die Kleinen bleiben außen vor. Man will die Top Studios behalten, das war/ist die reaktion von Valve/Steam.

Epic hat jetzt schon mehr Kunden als Steam  je in +15 Jahren gebracht hat. Warum? Weil Valve/Steam sich die ganze zeit ausgeruht haben.  Das ist nun mal ein Faktum den mal nicht vergessen sollte, und wenn Steam so weiter macht, oder nicht eben weiter macht dann sind sie wirklich in 5 Jahren fertig.
Was meinst du wenn Amazon mal auf diesen Zug Aufspringt, dann kannst du Steam vollends vergessen, weil G.N. nicht bereit ist auch nur einen Cent zu investieren, dieser Geizhals. Dann ist Steam eben Pleite. interessiert den nicht einen Millimeter, der hat sein Geld.
Auch wenn ich selbst nicht alles Top von Epic finde, aber die werden Überleben, weil sie nach vorne Denken und Wirtschaftlich nach vorne denken. Steam ist schon länger Tot, weil ihre auch Top Hardware nur gebunden ist, nur merken sie es nicht das sie so langsam Überholt werden, und  eventuell nicht nur von Epic.


----------



## bitschleuder (18. April 2019)

Also die Linuxwelt feiert Valve voll ab, nicht nur zuletzt durch Proton.  https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Proton-Work-Back-In-Wine-4.2. Aber das willst du einfach nicht begreifen


----------



## Batze (18. April 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur, warum man dann Epic nutzen soll und Anno nicht gleich auf UPlay kauft.



Jo, deshalb frag ich mich auch wieso sich alle so aufregen. Uplay *MUSS *man eh haben um zu spielen, egal ob Epic oder Steam.
Wohl deshalb wie ich schon sagte, Steam Fanboys und Gabe N. Huldiger.


----------



## DoomMetaller (18. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Was hat Steam denn wirklich Großes mehr zu bieten?



Viele meiner Freunde und ich selbst nutzen viele Steam Funtkionen: Diverse Foren um mit den Entwicklern und anderen Spielern in Kontakt treten, Screenshots/Reviews teilen ohne 20 andere Webseiten aufzurufen zu müssen, Freundesliste und Voice/Text-Chat nutzen, Screenshots und Reviews mit Freunden und/oder der ganzen Welt teilen, Aktivitäten diverser Entwickler und Publisher verfolgen, Broadcasts zu Spielen anschauen, selbst Freunden zuschauen oder zuschauen lassen, Bigpicture Mode um locker flockig von der Couch aus spielen zu können, meine Spielesammlung verwalten.... Da ist schon einiges, was ich nicht missen möchte! Da wirkt der Epic Launcher.... na ja.... zum aufrufen der UE4 Engine reicht es mir, aber als Spielebibliothek ist mir das doch zu wenig....



Batze schrieb:


> Wohl deshalb wie ich schon sagte, Steam Fanboys und Gabe N. Huldiger.



Klasse Scheinargument um eine Diskussion zu gewinnen, aber kein wirkliches Argument. Es gibt berechtigte Kritiken - und diese stammen nicht alle von Steam Fanboys!


----------



## Batze (18. April 2019)

DoomMetaller schrieb:


> Viele meiner Freunde und ich selbst nutzen viele Steam Funtkionen: Diverse Foren um mit den Entwicklern und anderen Spielern in Kontakt treten, Screenshots/Reviews teilen ohne 20 andere Webseiten aufzurufen zu müssen, Freundesliste und Voice/Text-Chat nutzen, Screenshots und Reviews mit Freunden und/oder der ganzen Welt teilen, Aktivitäten diverser Entwickler und Publisher verfolgen, Broadcasts zu Spielen anschauen, selbst Freunden zuschauen oder zuschauen lassen, Bigpicture Mode um locker flockig von der Couch aus spielen zu können, meine Spielesammlung verwalten.... Da ist schon einiges, was ich nicht missen möchte! Da wirkt der Epic Launcher.... na ja.... zum aufrufen der UE4 Engine reicht es mir, aber als Spielebibliothek ist mir das doch zu wenig....


Geht bei Epic auch, also das Extreme Weltweite, und zwar alles über den UE4 Launcher. da wird sich ausgetauscht. 
War damals schon so als wir mit der Engine die Maps für Unreal Tournament gebaut haben.
Heute ist das Netztwerk noch viel Ausgebauter. Sorry aber da kann Valve nicht mithalten mit seiner eher Zurückhaltender und vor allem an Steam gebundener Engine.
Frag dich doch mal wieso kaum einer die Valve Source Engine nutzt? Hat schon seine Gründe.


----------



## Drake802 (18. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> In meinen Augen hat Valve/Steam Linux Gaming geradezu nach unten katapultiert. Echte Linux User die damit umgehen können brauchen das alles nicht. Neue User sind teils schockiert gewesen weil sie außerhalb von Steam nichts machen konnten. Und Spiele unter Linux hat rein gar nicht mit Valve/steam zu tun, sondern ob das Studio die Codes dafür bereitstellt. Wer Spiele unter Linux spielt nur wegen Steam hat Null Ahnung von Linux und sollte sich wirklich aus der Diskussion raushalten. Valve/Steam stellt sich da als Halsbringer hin was total falsch ist. Das begreift aber kaum einer.


Ach sooo du meinst das es so viel besser gewesen ist mit Wine das meistens nur mit einschränkungen lief. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das es mit den damals üblichen Kopierschutz maßnahmen nicht mal umgehen konnte weshalb man sich selbst als legaler Käufer noch Cracks laden musste. Natürlich hatte man auch die Möglichkeit sich einen der wenigen extern produzierten Ports zu kaufen die völlig überteuert waren. 
Natürlich gab (und gibt) es auch außerhalb von Steam gute Linux native Spiele. Aber ob es dir passt oder nicht ... seit Valve Steam auf Linux portiert hat, ist die Anzahl der Linuxports deutlich angestiegen! 
Natürlich gibt es Komerzielle Spiele dann nur auf Steam oder glaubst du die wollen auf den Kopieschutz verzichten nur weil es Linux ist? Sorry aber das ist ziemlich naiv! Das Steam die einzige Vertriebsplatform für Kommerzielle Spiele auf Linux ist, hat wohl eher damit zu tun sich bisher nur Valve für diesen kleinen Markt interessiert hat. Man sollte nicht Valve dafür haten das sie die einzigen sind sondern alle anderren weil ihnen Linux offenbar am allerwertesten vorbei geht!
Das Linux neulinge erwarten das vieles so sein muss wie in Windows ist ja nichts neues. 

Ich bewege mich jetzt seit fast 25 Jahren in der Linux welt. So ganz unerfahren bin ich also nicht mehr. Es ist aber an dreistigkeit kaum zu übertreffen jemandem sämliche kenntnisse abzusprechen nur weil er die annehmlichkeiten eines Steam der frickelei vorzieht! 
Du wirfst Valve vor sie wären unflexiebel und träge, scheinst in deiner Einstellung aber nicht viel besser zu sein. 





Batze schrieb:


> Epic hat jetzt schon mehr Kunden als Steam  je in +15 Jahren gebracht hat. Warum? Weil Valve/Steam sich die ganze zeit ausgeruht haben.  Das ist nun mal ein Faktum den mal nicht vergessen sollte, und wenn Steam so weiter macht, oder nicht eben weiter macht dann sind sie wirklich in 5 Jahren fertig.


Du verwechselst da was ... Epic hat die ganzen Fortnite Kiddis und natürlich die Leute die wegen der Engine den Launcher eh schon benutzen. Das mögen tatsächlich mehr sein als bei Steam. Quailfizierte Kunden für den Store dürften die meisten aber nicht sein. 



Batze schrieb:


> Was meinst du wenn Amazon mal auf diesen Zug Aufspringt, dann kannst du Steam vollends vergessen, weil G.N. nicht bereit ist auch nur einen Cent zu investieren, dieser Geizhals. Dann ist Steam eben Pleite. interessiert den nicht einen Millimeter, der hat sein Geld.
> Auch wenn ich selbst nicht alles Top von Epic finde, aber die werden Überleben, weil sie nach vorne Denken und Wirtschaftlich nach vorne denken. Steam ist schon länger Tot, weil ihre auch Top Hardware nur gebunden ist, nur merken sie es nicht das sie so langsam Überholt werden, und  eventuell nicht nur von Epic.


Jetzt werden wir aber sehr Hypotetisch ... WENN Amazon auf den Zug aufspringt könnte es tatsächlich eng für Steam werden.
Wenn Newell aber so Geldgeil ist wie du behauptest wird ihm das sicher nicht egal sein. Geldgeile Leute haben meistens die Eigenschafft das sie den Hals nicht voll genug bekommen. 
So lange er mit angemessenen Investitionen seinen Goldesel Steam am laufen halten kann wird er den nicht einfach so aufgeben. 

Zu behaupten Steam würde im sterben liegen nur weil ein pöpelnder Konkurent am Horizont auftaucht ist genau so Käse wie die ganzen möchtegern Analysten die seit 20 Jahren das ende des PC Gamings vorhersagen. 

Sie haben in die ganzen Features investiert, sie investieren in Linux Gaming (Proton ist nicht mal an Steam gebunden), ich würde auch behaupten das Valve sicher ein paar kröten für die ersten Linux Ports hat springen lassen. Bald kommt (endlich) eine neue GUI, sie angaschieren sich im Bereich VR  ... Welche Investitionen erwartest du denn noch? Muss Valve erst das Rad neu erfinden bevor man ihre Investments und Engagement anerkennen darf? In was Investiert denn Epic? Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit der Engine ... wir reden hier über den Shop! Das einzige in das Epic bisher Investiert sind die Exclusivdeals ... tolle Investition. Hat es Epic eigentlich endlich mal hinbekommen den Asset Store zu überarbeiten? Besonders eilig scheint es Epic damit ja auch nicht zu haben. 
Und die Sache mit der gebundenen Hardware ... Das macht Apple schon seit sie existieren und die leben (leider) immer noch! 

Nur damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen ... wenn Epic oder irgend jemand anderres es mal besser macht als Steam kaufe ich meine Games eben da. Ich lasse mich aber nicht von vollmundigen versprechen ködern. 
Ich glaube nicht das Epic jemals mehr bieten wird als Steam. Sie werden wenn überhaupt maximal das gleiche Niveau erreichen. Aber wer weis, kann ja auch anders kommen.


----------



## Wanderduene (18. April 2019)

Jaja, und PC Gaming sollte ja auch schon längst tot sein. Der Vorwurf von Pichford ist völlig aus der Luft gegriffen, da grade Steam, bz.w Valve viel in Technologie investiert um zum einen den Client um Features anzureichern und zum anderen um PC Gaming im allgemeinen vorranzutreiben. Gibt es außer Steam überhaupt eine Plattform die sich z.B. aktiv an der Linux entwicklung beteiligt, um das Gaming in diesem Sektor zu stärken? Gibt es andere PC Plattformen die sich getraut haben eigene Hardware auf den Markt zu bringen?


----------



## Drake802 (18. April 2019)

Wanderduene schrieb:


> Jaja, und PC Gaming sollte ja auch schon längst tot sein. Der Vorwurf von Pichford ist völlig aus der Luft gegriffen, da grade Steam, bz.w Valve viel in Technologie investiert um zum einen den Client um Features anzureichern und zum anderen um PC Gaming im allgemeinen vorranzutreiben. Gibt es außer Steam überhaupt eine Plattform die sich z.B. aktiv an der Linux entwicklung beteiligt, um das Gaming in diesem Sektor zu stärken? Gibt es andere PC Plattformen die sich getraut haben eigene Hardware auf den Markt zu bringen?



Das ist ja genau das was mich an dem Steam bashing so stört. So was wird dabei gerne mal klein geredet. Das Valve die einzigen auf dem Markt sind die so agieren wird dann gerne unterschlagen. 
Es ist ja nicht so das uPlay, Origin usw. erst seit gestern am Markt aktiv sind.


----------



## McDrake (18. April 2019)

Wanderduene schrieb:


> Gibt es außer Steam überhaupt eine Plattform die sich z.B. aktiv an der Linux entwicklung beteiligt, um das Gaming in diesem Sektor zu stärken? Gibt es andere PC Plattformen die sich getraut haben eigene Hardware auf den Markt zu bringen?



Das haben sie ja alles zum Wohle der Kundschaft gemacht und nicht um Geld zu verdienen, oder?
Wobei der Linixanteil ja jetzt durch STEAM nicht merklich gestiegen ist, oder irre ich mich jetzt da.
Eigene Hardware kann nur jemand rausbringen, der auch genug Geld hat.
Die STEAM-Machine war jetzt auch kein erfolg. Sowas hätte kleineren Betrieben die Existenz gekostet.

Im Gegenzug könnte man ja Valve vorwerfen, dass sie keine aktuelle eigene Engine haben, im Gegensatz zu Epic (Unreal), EA (Frostbite) oder UBI (Anvil).
Die bringt den Gamern ja auch einiges. Zumindest mir persönlich sogar mehr.


----------



## rldml (18. April 2019)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht Valve dafür haten das sie die einzigen sind sondern alle anderren weil ihnen Linux offenbar am allerwertesten vorbei geht!



Eigentlich sollte man niemanden dafür haten. Der Release für Linux rechnet sich im Moment oft einfach nicht (Außer vielleicht bei den Strategietiteln von Paradox und über Unity zusammengezimmerten Indietitel, keine Ahnung). 



> Das Linux neulinge erwarten das vieles so sein muss wie in Windows ist ja nichts neues.



Und für sich genommen auch keine falsche Anforderungshaltung: Der Durchschnitts-Computerspieler will sich nicht lang und ausgiebig mit dem OS beschäftigen, das soll einfach funktionieren. Selbst heutzutage muss man sich in Linux (egal welche Distribution) noch oft mit kryptischen Fehlermeldungen rumärgern oder in irgendwelchen Config-Files komische Einstellungen setzen, damit die Sachen laufen - mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass der Hardwaresupport auch gelegentlich nicht greift. Diese Sachen sind in der Microsoft-Welt seit Windows 7 viel seltener geworden. 



> Ich bewege mich jetzt seit fast 25 Jahren in der Linux welt. So ganz unerfahren bin ich also nicht mehr. Es ist aber an dreistigkeit kaum zu übertreffen jemandem sämliche kenntnisse abzusprechen nur weil er die annehmlichkeiten eines Steam der frickelei vorzieht!



Herzlich willkommen im PCGames-Forum 



> Jetzt werden wir aber sehr Hypotetisch ... WENN Amazon auf den Zug aufspringt könnte es tatsächlich eng für Steam werden.



WENN Amazon auf den Zug aufspringt, dann weniger in Form eines eigenen Gamestores und eher in Form eines Game-Streaming-Angebots wie Google Stadia. Die Infrastruktur für sowas hat Amazon nämlich bereits (genau wie Google übrigens).



> Zu behaupten Steam würde im sterben liegen nur weil ein pöpelnder Konkurent am Horizont auftaucht ist genau so Käse wie die ganzen möchtegern Analysten die seit 20 Jahren das ende des PC Gamings vorhersagen.



Kommt drauf an. Ist die Plattform Steam zufällig Franzose?



> Nur damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen ... wenn Epic oder irgend jemand anderres es mal besser macht als Steam kaufe ich meine Games eben da. Ich lasse mich aber nicht von vollmundigen versprechen ködern.
> Ich glaube nicht das Epic jemals mehr bieten wird als Steam. Sie werden wenn überhaupt maximal das gleiche Niveau erreichen. Aber wer weis, kann ja auch anders kommen.



Ich werde mir ein Epic-Konto anlegen, wenn tatsächlich mal ein Exclusive mich das erste mal trifft. Vielleicht ja schon bei Super Meat Boy 2, mal schauen. Im Moment habe ich mit Anno 1800 und Grim Dawn genug zu tun, um mir den Abend zu füllen...


----------



## Spiritogre (18. April 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das haben sie ja alles zum Wohle der Kundschaft gemacht und nicht um Geld zu verdienen, oder?


Natürlich! Was dachtest du denn? 


> Wobei der Linixanteil ja jetzt durch STEAM nicht merklich gestiegen ist, oder irre ich mich jetzt da.


Warum sollte auch irgendwer Linux einsetzen? Es ist halt im Privatbereich ausschließlich Ideologie, Vorteile bietet es ja keine sondern nur Nachteile.

Sie unterstützen Linux letztlich nur, um im Notfall noch ein Standbein mehr zu haben. Im Vorfeld von Windows 8 und 10 hatte Gabe Newell ja gehörige Angst vor Microsoft, falls die einen vernünftigen Store auf die Reihe kriegen und einen auf Apple machen, wo man ja auch nur den Apple Store zulässt und der Kunde ansonsten auf Retail angewiesen ist. 

Denn man muss es klar sagen, Apple ist mit ihrer Mischung aus Hard- und Software + Hochpreis = Prestigeobjekt sowie dem Konzept alles aus einer Hand wo alles nahtlos ineinander greift um es den Nutzern so einfach wie möglich zu machen ja extrem erfolgreich. Der Anteil an Macs ist drei Mal so hoch wie der von Linux. 


> Eigene Hardware kann nur jemand rausbringen, der auch genug Geld hat.


Wobei Valve Hardware ja teilt, kleine Dinge wie den Controller oder Steam Link haben sie selbst fertigen lassen, die VR Brille hingegen von HTC und die Steam Machines sollte ja jeder machen können, der Interesse hatte, da haben sie nur ein Logo geliefert und ihr modifiziertes Ubuntu oder was das war.


> Die STEAM-Machine war jetzt auch kein erfolg. Sowas hätte kleineren Betrieben die Existenz gekostet.


Wie das? Valve hat ein Konzept erarbeitet und etwas Marketing betrieben, mehr nicht. Das dürfte nicht viel gekostet haben. Sie haben ja eben keine Hardware produzieren lassen, was ja auch der große Fehler an dem Konzept war, aber logisch, da ihnen das viel zu risikoreich war, denn es war logisch, dass das nichts wird.



> Im Gegenzug könnte man ja Valve vorwerfen, dass sie keine aktuelle eigene Engine haben, im Gegensatz zu Epic (Unreal), EA (Frostbite) oder UBI (Anvil).
> Die bringt den Gamern ja auch einiges. Zumindest mir persönlich sogar mehr.


Sie haben die Source Engine, die allerdings zugegeben etwas veraltet ist. Allerdings sehen Titanfall 1 und 2 dennoch super damit aus. Ein Unity steckt die Engine also scheinbar immer noch locker in die Tasche.
Und Valve selbst macht ja schon über zehn Jahre keine großen Singleplayer Games mehr und für ihre "kleinen" sprich grafisch nicht so aufwendigen Titel reicht es. 

Man muss klar anerkennen, dass die Unreal Engine von Epic sämtlichen Konkurrenten davongeeilt ist, wobei ich Inhouse Engines von EA und Ubi, die eben eigene haben da nicht wirklich zähle, weil die ja auch kein anderer benutzen kann. Und die CryEngine als einziger ernst zu nehmender Konkurrent dümpelt inzwischen ja auch nur noch so vor sich hin.

Wobei man ja klar sagen muss, dass Epic außer dem Strohfeuer Fortnite ja auch nichts "richtiges" mehr macht. Lawbreakers ist gnadenlos gefloppt. Unreal Tournament auf Eis gelegt.


----------



## Wanderduene (18. April 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das haben sie ja alles zum Wohle der Kundschaft gemacht und nicht um Geld zu verdienen, oder?
> Wobei der Linixanteil ja jetzt durch STEAM nicht merklich gestiegen ist, oder irre ich mich jetzt da.
> Eigene Hardware kann nur jemand rausbringen, der auch genug Geld hat.
> Die STEAM-Machine war jetzt auch kein erfolg. Sowas hätte kleineren Betrieben die Existenz gekostet..



Dein Vorwurf ist also, dass Valve profitorientiert handelt, Linux Gaming angeblich keinen Zuwachs erfahren hat und das die Hardware nur bedingt erfolgreich ist/war? 
Selbst wenn das alles stimmen würde, hat Valve hier ja wohl erhebliche Ressourcen investiert. Der Vorwurf bleibt also unsinnig.

Und meine Meinung zu den Punkten ist:
- Alle anderen Plattformen machen Dinge auch nur um am Ende Geld zu verdienen
- Die Investition in Linux ist etwas, was sich erst über einen langen Zeitraum auszahlen wird und ist bitter nötig, wenn man als PC-Gamer in der Zukunft nicht ausschließlich weiterhin von Microsoft abhängig sein will
- Neben den Steam Machines gab es ja auch noch die Controller, die wohl teilweise sehr beliebt sind

Maximal kann man Valve vorwerfen, keine aktuelle Game Engine mehr herausgebracht zu haben. Dafür sind sie aber in Bereichen tätig in denen andere keinen Finger rühren.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. April 2019)

Wanderduene schrieb:


> - Die Investition in Linux ist etwas, was sich erst über einen langen Zeitraum auszahlen wird und ist bitter nötig, wenn man als PC-Gamer in der Zukunft nicht ausschließlich weiterhin von Microsoft abhängig sein will


Das wird mit Linux nicht geschehen. 
Gelingen könnte das einem neuen Betriebssystem, wo dann ein finanzkräftiger Konzern dahinter steht, etwa wie Google, der das dann aber auch vernünftig pusht und unterstützt. 
Linux hingegen ist eigentlich jetzt doch schon tot. Das wird immer uninteressanter. Sie haben es in 20 Jahren nicht geschafft ihr Konzept dem Endkundenmarkt schmackhaft zu machen und sie werden es auch in den nächsten 20 Jahren nicht, da sich dort nichts an ihrem Verhalten ändern wird. 



> Neben den Steam Machines gab es ja auch noch die Controller, die wohl teilweise sehr beliebt sind


Jain, also Controller als auch Steam Link Hardware wurden gegen Ende ja quasi verschenkt um die Lagerbestände loszuwerden. Richtig erfolgreich klingt anders. Das einige Leute den Controller mögen ändert daran ja nichts, aber es sind jetzt halt nur ein paar Tausend und keine Millionen Zocker.


----------



## McDrake (18. April 2019)

Wanderduene schrieb:


> Dein Vorwurf ist also, dass Valve profitorientiert handelt, Linux Gaming angeblich keinen Zuwachs erfahren hat und das die Hardware nur bedingt erfolgreich ist/war?
> Selbst wenn das alles stimmen würde, hat Valve hier ja wohl erhebliche Ressourcen investiert. Der Vorwurf bleibt also unsinnig.
> 
> Und meine Meinung zu den Punkten ist:
> ...



Es ging mir um die Aussage
"Valve viel in Technologie investiert um zum einen den Client um Features anzureichern und zum anderen um PC Gaming im allgemeinen vorranzutreiben."

Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass nicht nur Valve etwas produziert hat, sondern auch andere, wie eben EPIC mit ihrer erfolgreichen Engine.
Es geht mir (mal wieder) nicht darum, STEAM schlecht zu machen, sondern auch mal bedenken, was die (böse) Konkurrenz macht.

Für mich bringt der Client als Bibliothek eine gewisse Erleichterung.
Inwiefern der jetzt das Gaming auf dem PC vorangetrieben hat, weiss ich nicht.
Ok, es gibt einen seeeehr grossen Store und Gebrauchtgames auf dem PC gehören der Vergangenheit an. Aber sonst?


----------



## Drake802 (18. April 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man niemanden dafür haten. Der Release für Linux rechnet sich im Moment oft einfach nicht (Außer vielleicht bei den Strategietiteln von Paradox und über Unity zusammengezimmerten Indietitel, keine Ahnung).


Da gebe ich dir recht. Deswegen habe ich es ja als Beispiel genannt das Newell auch in dinge Investiert die nicht unmittelbar zu mehr Einnahmen führen. 




rldml schrieb:


> Und für sich genommen auch keine falsche Anforderungshaltung: Der Durchschnitts-Computerspieler will sich nicht lang und ausgiebig mit dem OS beschäftigen, das soll einfach funktionieren. Selbst heutzutage muss man sich in Linux (egal welche Distribution) noch oft mit kryptischen Fehlermeldungen rumärgern oder in irgendwelchen Config-Files komische Einstellungen setzen, damit die Sachen laufen - mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass der Hardwaresupport auch gelegentlich nicht greift. Diese Sachen sind in der Microsoft-Welt seit Windows 7 viel seltener geworden.


Kryptische Fehlermeldungen? Die sind bei Windows nicht viel klarer. In beiden fällen muss man natürlich wissen wo man für Details nachsehen muss und wie man diese Informationen zu deuten hat. 
Die Anforderung ist falsch weil Linux eine alternative und keine Kopie von Windows ist. Wer auf ein anderes Betriebsystem wechselt, darf nicht erwarten das er das Wissen mitnehmen kann das er beim "alten" gesammelt hat.  Man fängt eben wieder fast bei null an. 
Selbst wenn jemand von Windows 7 auf Windows 10 wechselt wird es eine Zeit dauern bis er mit Windows 10 zurecht kommt.  [/QUOTE]







rldml schrieb:


> WENN Amazon auf den Zug aufspringt, dann weniger in Form eines eigenen Gamestores und eher in Form eines Game-Streaming-Angebots wie Google Stadia. Die Infrastruktur für sowas hat Amazon nämlich bereits (genau wie Google übrigens).


Stimmt. Ich finde es im übrigen sehr interessant das die Streaming gegner die selben Argumente bringen wie zu Zeiten von Steams anfängen. Aber das nur nebenbei  




rldml schrieb:


> Ich werde mir ein Epic-Konto anlegen, wenn tatsächlich mal ein Exclusive mich das erste mal trifft. Vielleicht ja schon bei Super Meat Boy 2, mal schauen. Im Moment habe ich mit Anno 1800 und Grim Dawn genug zu tun, um mir den Abend zu füllen...


Du wirst lachen aber das Epic Konto habe ich schon. Musste man halt haben wenn man mit dem ARK Devkit rumspielen wollte. Den ein oder anderren GratisTitel habe ich tatsächlich auch. Nur Geld ausgeben werde ich in dem Laden erst wenn sie ihren Service deutlich verbessert haben. 
Mich hat der Exclusiv scheiß schon getroffen. Ich hätte gerne Satisfactory schon jetzt gespielt. So viel Selbstbeherschung bringe ich dann aber doch noch auf um nicht gegen meine Überzeugung zu handeln. In einem Jahr kann ich mir ja noch mal gedanken darüber machen ob ich es dann noch spielen will. Kein Spiel ist so interessant das man es sofort spielen muss.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Warum sollte auch irgendwer Linux einsetzen? Es ist halt im Privatbereich ausschließlich Ideologie, Vorteile bietet es ja keine sondern nur Nachteile.


Ist klar, da hat jemand offensichtlich wirklich keine Ahnung. Hättest du es nur aufs Gaming beschränkt, hätte ich dir teilweise sogar zugestimmt.
Wenn Linux für dich keine Vorteile bietet musst du es ja nicht benutzen aber hör bitte auf so einen undiferrenzierten Mist öffentlich zu schreiben.
Eine gewisse Idiologie haben tatsächlich viele Linux User. Das selbe kann man mittlerweile aber auch über Apple sagen. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sie unterstützen Linux letztlich nur, um im Notfall noch ein Standbein mehr zu haben. Im Vorfeld von Windows 8 und 10 hatte Gabe Newell ja gehörige Angst vor Microsoft, falls die einen vernünftigen Store auf die Reihe kriegen und einen auf Apple machen, wo man ja auch nur den Apple Store zulässt und der Kunde ansonsten auf Retail angewiesen ist.
> 
> Denn man muss es klar sagen, Apple ist mit ihrer Mischung aus Hard- und Software + Hochpreis = Prestigeobjekt sowie dem Konzept alles aus einer Hand wo alles nahtlos ineinander greift um es den Nutzern so einfach wie möglich zu machen ja extrem erfolgreich.


Da hast du sogar recht. Das Valve die Linux unterstützung nicht aus nächstenliebe gemacht hat, behauptet auch keiner. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der Anteil an Macs ist drei Mal so hoch wie der von Linux.


Wie du ja selbst sagst sind Apple Produkte Prestigeobjekte. Ist natürlich viel cooler seinen Freunden und folowern einen Mac zeigen zu können als einen Standardrechner mit Linux drauf. Mittlerweile ist Apple nicht mehr als Idiologie. Den technologie und Software Vorsprung haben sie jedenfalls nicht mehr. Selbst im Bereich von Multimedia Bearbeitung haben Windows und auch Linux Programme aufgehohlt.  Der Coolheitsfaktor spielt dabei also auch eine wesentliche Rolle. Über eine irgendwie geartete überlegenheit sagt das allerdings nichts aus. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wobei Valve Hardware ja teilt, kleine Dinge wie den Controller oder Steam Link haben sie selbst fertigen lassen, die VR Brille hingegen von HTC und die Steam Machines sollte ja jeder machen können, der Interesse hatte, da haben sie nur ein Logo geliefert und ihr modifiziertes Ubuntu oder was das war.
> 
> Wie das? Valve hat ein Konzept erarbeitet und etwas Marketing betrieben, mehr nicht. Das dürfte nicht viel gekostet haben. Sie haben ja eben keine Hardware produzieren lassen, was ja auch der große Fehler an dem Konzept war, aber logisch, da ihnen das viel zu risikoreich war, denn es war logisch, dass das nichts wird.


Ganz so logisch wie du das darstellst war das nicht. Steam Machienes sollten den Konsolen konkurenz machen. Wären die Dinger nicht so teuer gewesen hätte das sogar funktionieren können. 
Dazu kahm noch das deutlich weniger Entwickler ihre Spiele auf Linux portiert haben. Mit ein paar starken Namen hätte es möglicherweise auch funktioniert. Ist natürlich reine Spekulation. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sie haben die Source Engine, die allerdings zugegeben etwas veraltet ist. Allerdings sehen Titanfall 1 und 2 dennoch super damit aus. Ein Unity steckt die Engine also scheinbar immer noch locker in die Tasche.
> Und Valve selbst macht ja schon über zehn Jahre keine großen Singleplayer Games mehr und für ihre "kleinen" sprich grafisch nicht so aufwendigen Titel reicht es.


Müssen sie ja auch nicht. Valves Kerngeschäft ist mittlerweile eben der Vertrieb.


----------



## rldml (18. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das wird mit Linux nicht geschehen.
> Gelingen könnte das einem neuen Betriebssystem, wo dann ein finanzkräftiger Konzern dahinter steht, etwa wie Google, der das dann aber auch vernünftig pusht und unterstützt.
> Linux hingegen ist eigentlich jetzt doch schon tot. Das wird immer uninteressanter. Sie haben es in 20 Jahren nicht geschafft ihr Konzept dem Endkundenmarkt schmackhaft zu machen und sie werden es auch in den nächsten 20 Jahren nicht, da sich dort nichts an ihrem Verhalten ändern wird.



Eigentlich ist genau das gegenteil der Fall: Linux beginnt so langsam aber sicher, benutzerfreundlich zu werden und genießt eine immer größere Verbreitung. Dazu kommt, dass Microsoft sich mit seiner Windows 10-Update-Strategie immer mehr ins Aus manövriert und durch die sinkenden Verkaufszahlen von Windows 10 (a.k.a. Marktsättigung), selbiges immer unattraktiver als Einkommensquelle wird.  Langfristig steuern die darauf zu, sich vom Windows-Kernel als Betriebssystemgrundlage zu verabschieden: Immer mehr relevantes Zeug von denen ist Open Source und für Linux verfügbar.  Dazu arbeitet Microsoft inzwischen aktiv am Linux-Kernel mit und stellt sich seit Jahren immer stärker im Cloud-Geschäft auf.

Aus meiner Perspektive ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis Microsoft das Ende von Windows als eigenständiges OS bekannt gibt und stattdessen einen (kostenpflichtigen) Windows-Desktop für Linux bereitstellt.



Drake802 schrieb:


> Kryptische Fehlermeldungen? Die sind bei Windows nicht viel klarer. In beiden fällen muss man natürlich wissen wo man für Details nachsehen muss und wie man diese Informationen zu deuten hat.



Ne eben nicht - ein Windows 10 auf halbwegs moderner Hardware mit typischer Normalosoftware wirft so gut wie gar keine Fehler mehr. Microsoft hat in diesem Punkt seit Jahren massiv Energie investiert.  Unter Ubuntu habe ich mit meiner jetzigen Hardware sogar Schwierigkeiten gehabt, ein natives Linuxspiel mit normaler 2D-Grafik zur Mitarbeit zu bewegen. Ich vermute ein Kernel- oder Treiberproblem, keine Ahnung, habe nie ein Logeintrag gefunden, der Aufschluss verliehen hätte. 

Auf der vorherigen Hardware war es sogar noch schlimmer: Da ist mir die gesamte Linuxbüchse in regelmäßigen Abständen komplett eingefroren. Nicht Kernel-Panic, nicht nur X11 weg, sondern Rechner = tot. Es half nur noch ein harter Neustart. Ich konnte in keinem der zig Systemlogs auch nur einen Hinweis darauf finden, was die Kiste zum Absturz gebracht hat.



> Die Anforderung ist falsch weil Linux eine alternative und keine Kopie von Windows ist. Wer auf ein anderes Betriebsystem wechselt, darf nicht erwarten das er das Wissen mitnehmen kann das er beim "alten" gesammelt hat.  Man fängt eben wieder fast bei null an.
> Selbst wenn jemand von Windows 7 auf Windows 10 wechselt wird es eine Zeit dauern bis er mit Windows 10 zurecht kommt.



Du hast die Anforderung nicht verstanden. Normale Durchschnittsuser wollen sich mit keinem Betriebssystem auseinandersetzen. Die wollen ihre Programme benutzen und fertig. Was da im Hintergrund dafür sorgt, dass $DAU $INSERT_RANDOM_GAME_HERE zocken können, ist denen völlig egal.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. April 2019)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Die Anforderung ist falsch weil Linux eine alternative und keine Kopie von Windows ist. Wer auf ein anderes Betriebsystem wechselt, darf nicht erwarten das er das Wissen mitnehmen kann das er beim "alten" gesammelt hat.  Man fängt eben wieder fast bei null an.
> Selbst wenn jemand von Windows 7 auf Windows 10 wechselt wird es eine Zeit dauern bis er mit Windows 10 zurecht kommt.


Wenn der "DAU" schon Schwierigkeiten hat von Win 7 auf 10 zu wechseln, wie dumm würde er dann erst bei Linux dastehen? Genau das ist der Grund, und nicht nur Prestige, warum Apple so populär ist.



> Ist klar, da hat jemand offensichtlich wirklich keine Ahnung. Hättest du es nur aufs Gaming beschränkt, hätte ich dir teilweise sogar zugestimmt.
> Wenn Linux für dich keine Vorteile bietet musst du es ja nicht benutzen aber hör bitte auf so einen undiferrenzierten Mist öffentlich zu schreiben.


Sorry, ich weiß, die Wahrheit tut weh. Aber Linux fehlt nun einmal die führende Hand und vor allem fehlt Linux die Anwendungssoftware. Zu Vieles dort sieht aus wie zu Win 98 bis XP Zeit. Die sind aber seit 15 Jahren vorbei.



> Wie du ja selbst sagst sind Apple Produkte Prestigeobjekte. Ist natürlich viel cooler seinen Freunden und folowern einen Mac zeigen zu können als einen Standardrechner mit Linux drauf. Mittlerweile ist Apple nicht mehr als Idiologie. Den technologie und Software Vorsprung haben sie jedenfalls nicht mehr. Selbst im Bereich von Multimedia Bearbeitung haben Windows und auch Linux Programme aufgehohlt.  Der Coolheitsfaktor spielt dabei also auch eine wesentliche Rolle. Über eine irgendwie geartete überlegenheit sagt das allerdings nichts aus.


Und du hast keine Ahnung von Apple. Ich habe einige Freunde aus dem IT und künstlerisch schaffenden Bereichen, die schwören auf Apple, weil das System eben tut was es soll und kaum Arbeitsaufwand benötigt. Sie können sich auf ihre Arbeit konzentrieren, Leute die absolute Computer Profis sind als auch absolute Laien ohne Plan zugleich. 



> Ganz so logisch wie du das darstellst war das nicht. Steam Machienes sollten den Konsolen konkurenz machen. Wären die Dinger nicht so teuer gewesen hätte das sogar funktionieren können.


Das ist doch der Punkt, sie sollten den PC als Konsole etablieren und sie sollten Konsolen Konkurrenz machen. Das Konzept taugte für beides von vornherein nicht. JEDER mit nur dem Hauch einer Ahnung hat das ab dem Moment der Vorstellung des Konzepts gesagt, lange bevor es die erste Steam Machine gab. 
Deswegen hat Valve das auch nur so halbherzig gemacht.



> Dazu kahm noch das deutlich weniger Entwickler ihre Spiele auf Linux portiert haben. Mit ein paar starken Namen hätte es möglicherweise auch funktioniert. Ist natürlich reine Spekulation.


Es hätte auf die Art nie funktioniert und das wusste jeder, also warum sollte da irgendwer Resourcen für opfern, wenn nicht mal Valve das macht?



rldml schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist genau das gegenteil der Fall: Linux beginnt so langsam aber sicher, benutzerfreundlich zu werden und genießt eine immer größere Verbreitung. Dazu kommt, dass Microsoft sich mit seiner Windows 10-Update-Strategie immer mehr ins Aus manövriert und durch die sinkenden Verkaufszahlen von Windows 10 (a.k.a. Marktsättigung), selbiges immer unattraktiver als Einkommensquelle wird.  Langfristig steuern die darauf zu, sich vom Windows-Kernel als Betriebssystemgrundlage zu verabschieden: Immer mehr relevantes Zeug von denen ist Open Source und für Linux verfügbar.  Dazu arbeitet Microsoft inzwischen aktiv am Linux-Kernel mit und stellt sich seit Jahren immer stärker im Cloud-Geschäft auf.


Ja ne, da ist leider alles falsch an den Aussagen, was nur möglich ist. 
Linux wird zwar besser hängt aber immer noch zehn Jahre und mehr hinterher. Linux verbreitet sich nicht mehr sondern sinkt seit ein paar Jahren. 
Desktopsysteme sind für den Massenmarkt immer uninteressanter. Mobilsysteme mit Maus / Tastatur Unterstützung werden die langsam für normale Leute und einfache Büroarbeiten ersetzen.



> Aus meiner Perspektive ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis Microsoft das Ende von Windows als eigenständiges OS bekannt gibt und stattdessen einen (kostenpflichtigen) Windows-Desktop für Linux bereitstellt.


Nein, sie arbeiten seit Win 8 daran Desktop und Mobilgeräte zu verschmelzen.



> Du hast die Anforderung nicht verstanden. Normale Durchschnittsuser wollen sich mit keinem Betriebssystem auseinandersetzen. Die wollen ihre Programme benutzen und fertig. Was da im Hintergrund dafür sorgt, dass $DAU $INSERT_RANDOM_GAME_HERE zocken können, ist denen völlig egal.


Exakt!
Deswegen reicht dem Massenmarkt so etwas wie ein Mobilsystem. Einfach ransetzen ohne auch nur den Hauch einer Ahnung zu haben und intuitiv verwenden.


----------



## rldml (18. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja ne, da ist leider alles falsch an den Aussagen, was nur möglich ist.



Sorry, aber da ist dein Stand der Technik der falsche 



> Linux wird zwar besser hängt aber immer noch zehn Jahre und mehr hinterher.



Auch das ist so nicht korrekt. Es stimmt, das die Linux-Unterstützung für Spiele zu wünschen übrig lässt und keine Linux-Installation ohne Frickelei auskommt. In allen anderen Punkten ist der Pinguin inzwischen aber gleichauf zu Windows und MacOS. Wäre dem nicht so, hätte Linux weder im Serverumfeld (Microsofts Azure-Cloud besteht zu > 50% aus Linux-Hosts, weltweit schätzt man einen Serveranteil von > 80% für Server im Internet mit Linux als Unterbau), noch bei Handgeräten (Android setzt auf einem Linux-Kernel auf) so einen extremen Vorsprung gegenüber den anderen Betriebssystemen.



> Linux verbreitet sich nicht mehr sondern sinkt seit ein paar Jahren. Desktopsysteme sind für den Massenmarkt immer uninteressanter. Mobilsysteme mit Maus / Tastatur Unterstützung werden die langsam für normale Leute und einfache Büroarbeiten ersetzen.



Der Desktopanteil von Linux mag in dem Maße sinken, wie es die Desktops allgemein tun, mehr aber auch nicht. 



> Nein, sie arbeiten seit Win 8 daran Desktop und Mobilgeräte zu verschmelzen.



Die Strategie haben sie mit dem Ende vom letzten Windows Phone begraben. Jetzt supported Microsoft ein offiziell allerletztes Windows in dutzenden Versionen (https://www.heise.de/select/ct/2018/13/1529363685305577, sehr lesenswerte Artikelreihe in der c't), für das du einmal eine Lizenz kaufst, die du ohne nachzuzahlen so lange verwenden kannst wie du willst. Und so wie du dir eine Lizenz für deinen Rechner zuhause kaufst, haben sich zunehmend mehr Kunden mit Lizenzen eingedeckt. Es ist absehbar, das der weltweite Markt für Windows 10-Lizenzen in großen Schritten einer Sättigung entgegen geht.

Exponentiell steigende Supportkosten bei maximal stagnierenden - wenn nicht sogar fallenden - Einnahmen... da muss man nun wirklich kein Einstein sein um zu erkennen, dass sich der Spaß für Microsoft ab einem bestimmten Punkt in der Zukunft betriebswirtschaftlich nicht mehr rechnen wird.

edit: Eine Alternative zum Wechsel auf Linux gäbe es noch: Evtl. wird Microsoft das Betriebssystem Windows in ein OpenSource-Projekt unwandeln und sich in direkte Konkurenz zu Linux stellen. 



> Exakt!
> Deswegen reicht dem Massenmarkt so etwas wie ein Mobilsystem. Einfach ransetzen ohne auch nur den Hauch einer Ahnung zu haben und intuitiv verwenden.



Ich bin gespannt, welche unserer beiden Prognosen am Ende zutrifft


----------



## Spiritogre (18. April 2019)

Mich und Konsumenten interessiert nur der Desktop. Was irgendwo hinter den Kulissen passiert tangiert uns ja nicht, weil wir damit weder arbeiten noch sonstwie zu tun haben. 
Und auf dem Desktop, wobei Gnome, KDE und Co inzwischen schon grundsätzlich nicht schlecht sind, aber man merkt eben leider ständig, dass es nur Aufsätze sind, hinkt Linux eben hoffnungslos hinterher, es fehlen z.B. einfach die ganzen modernen "Cloud"-Funktionen.

Was Microsoft angeht, solche Spekulationen in allen Ehren, ich halte sie einfach nur für Blödsinn. 
Der Desktop-Markt schrumpft einfach, die normalen Heimnutzer und viele einfache Büroarbeitsplätze werden durch Smartphone und Tablet ersetzt. Aber Desktops wird es immer geben und entsprechend auch Bedarf an einem Windows. Nur weil Win 10 das "letzte" Win sein soll heißt ja nicht, dass es in fünf oder zehn Jahren nicht soweit umgepatcht wurde, dass es ein komplett neues System ist. Win 10 ist letztlich mit den Zwischenstufen Win 7 und 8 auch nur ein aufgebohrtes Win Vista.


----------



## Drake802 (18. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wenn der "DAU" schon Schwierigkeiten hat von Win 7 auf 10 zu wechseln, wie dumm würde er dann erst bei Linux dastehen? Genau das ist der Grund, und nicht nur Prestige, warum Apple so populär ist.


Da muss ich dir wiedersprechen. Es ist nämlich genau umgekehrt. Je weniger Ahnung jemand von Windows hat desdo leichter fällt einem der Umstieg.
Das Beispiel ist zwar nicht repräsentativ aber mein Vater der 74 Jahre alt ist hat sich relativ schnell in Ubuntu zurecht gefunden. Ich hatte da damals deutlich mehr Probleme. 
Und nein das ist eben nicht der Grund warum so viele zu Apple gehen. Die Umgewöhnung von Windows zu MacOS ist nicht einfacher als zu Linux. 
Selbst die jenigen die von MacOS auf Linux wechseln um dort Produktiv zu arbeiten sind mit Linux zufriedener weil Apple sich zunehmend weniger um Bugs kümmert.




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sorry, ich weiß, die Wahrheit tut weh. Aber Linux fehlt nun einmal die führende Hand und vor allem fehlt Linux die Anwendungssoftware. Zu Vieles dort sieht aus wie zu Win 98 bis XP Zeit. Die sind aber seit 15 Jahren vorbei.


Hätte Linux eine Zentrale stelle, würde es den Weg von Windows gehen weil diese Stelle mit Sicherheit Komerzielle interessen hätte. Ubuntu ist da sogar ein gutes Beispiel für denn Canonical hat interesse daran Ubuntu auf irgend eine weise zu Komerzialisieren. Wenn auch nicht über lizenzen. Canonical versucht nicht umsonst alles selbst zu machen.  
Das was Linux fehlt ist eine beserre zusammenarbeit der einzelnen Projeckte. Es ist zwar gut das man zum Beispiel zwischen verschiedenen Desktop umgebungen wählen kann aber es gibt so viele Forks von fast allem das man schnell die übersicht verliert. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und du hast keine Ahnung von Apple. Ich habe einige Freunde aus dem IT und künstlerisch schaffenden Bereichen, die schwören auf Apple, weil das System eben tut was es soll und kaum Arbeitsaufwand benötigt. Sie können sich auf ihre Arbeit konzentrieren, Leute die absolute Computer Profis sind als auch absolute Laien ohne Plan zugleich.


Das muss ich auch nicht. Ich habe nie behauptet das Apple Produkte perse schlecht sind. Ich habe nur klargestellt das die masse an Nutzern allein wegen des Prestiges Apple Produkte benutzen.
Denn das was deine Freunde mit Apple Prdukten machen können sie Mittlerweile auch genau so gut mit Windows oder Linux machen. Da sich Apple aber grade im Bereich Multimedia Creation einen Namen gemacht hat sind viele die so was machen an diese Programme gewöhnt. Natürlich werden neueinsteigern dann auch sofort die Apple Produkte empfohlen. 
Die Zeiten in denen Apple irgendeinen signifikanten Vorteil bieten konnte sind seit der Abkehr von der PowerPC Architektur vorbei. Von der reinen Hardwareleistung her bekommt man für das selbe Geld das man für Apple Produkte zahlt deutlich mehr wenn man es selbst zusammen stellt. Apple weiß schon ganz genau warum sie MacOS an ihre Hardware binden.  



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Punkt, sie sollten den PC als Konsole etablieren und sie sollten Konsolen Konkurrenz machen. Das Konzept taugte für beides von vornherein nicht. JEDER mit nur dem Hauch einer Ahnung hat das ab dem Moment der Vorstellung des Konzepts gesagt, lange bevor es die erste Steam Machine gab.
> Deswegen hat Valve das auch nur so halbherzig gemacht.


Das habe ich aber etwas anders in Erinerrung. Es hätte was getaugt wenn die Steam Machienes nicht völlig überteuert gewesen wären. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das SteamOS (ja, ein Ubuntu Fork) anfangs nicht mal AMD GPUs unterstüzte. Das es scheitern würde war aber erst klar als sich herausstellte das man die selbe Hardware auch deutlich billiger bekommt. (Apple lässt grüßen ) 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es hätte auf die Art nie funktioniert und das wusste jeder, also warum sollte da irgendwer Resourcen für opfern, wenn nicht mal Valve das macht?


Ganz einfach, weil Valve nicht die nötige Infrastruktur hat! Das sie nichts investiert haben ist auch falsch. Selbst ein Fork (Ubuntu zu SteamOS) kostet manpower die bezahlt werden will. 
Das sie extra für die Steam Machines keine eigene Produktion aufgebaut haben sollte eigentlich logisch sein. Dafür gibt es Partnerschaften. 
Wie ich weiter oben in dieser Disskusion geschrieben habe vermute ich mal das Valve für die ersten Linuxports anderer Entwickler sicher auch Geld hat springen lassen.
Warum sollte Valve für all das Geld investieren wenn sie von anfang an gewusst haben das die Idee scheitert? Wäre Valve so dämlich, würden sie schon lange nicht mehr existieren! 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja ne, da ist leider alles falsch an den Aussagen, was nur möglich ist.
> Linux wird zwar besser hängt aber immer noch zehn Jahre und mehr hinterher. Linux verbreitet sich nicht mehr sondern sinkt seit ein paar Jahren.


Das wäre mir neu das die Nutzerzahlen signifikant sinken. Die steigerrung ist tatsächlich zwar sehr langsam aber doch da. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Desktopsysteme sind für den Massenmarkt immer uninteressanter. Mobilsysteme mit Maus / Tastatur Unterstützung werden die langsam für normale Leute und einfache Büroarbeiten ersetzen.


Das stimmt so nur teilweise. Du hast zwar recht das immer mehr Leute auf Mobile Platformen und Firmen immer öfters auf Minimale Client Konfigurationen (mir fällt grade der Begriff nicht ein ... Thin Clients?) wecheln. Mit dem Spielestreaming wird sich das warscheinlich auch noch verstärken. Allerdings gibt es dann doch Anwendungsbereiche in denen (potente) Desktops unumgänglich sind. So schnell stibt die Kiste untem Schreibtisch nicht aus. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein, sie arbeiten seit Win 8 daran Desktop und Mobilgeräte zu verschmelzen.


Was sagt dir das? Microsoft schafft es zum verrecken nicht mit dem Windowskernel ein Mobiles System das perfomant ist ans laufen zu bekommen. 
Mit Android geht das schon deutlich besser. Und überraschung ... Android basiert auf Linux  
Samsung hat den Modus seit dem Galaxy S7 (?) "eingebaut" 

Ging es hier nicht eigentlich mal um Steam? Ich wollte doch eigentlich nur aufzeigen das Valve als einziger (EDIT: Windows-)Distributor in Linux Gaming investiert hat.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. April 2019)

Du kannst ja deinem Vater dann mal sagen, er soll den Soundtreiber der XFire Soundkarte manuell einrichten inkl. Surround. Viel Spaß ... 
Dass Laien ein wenig Mausschubsen hinkriegen ist logisch, sobald sie aber was am System machen sollen war es das. Die Probleme hast du bei Win zwar u.U, auch aber halt wesentlich weniger. 
Zum Rest, da haben wir einfach andere Meinungen aufgrund unterschiedlicher Erfahrungen und Sichtweisen.


----------



## Drake802 (18. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du kannst ja deinem Vater dann mal sagen, er soll den Soundtreiber der XFire Soundkarte manuell einrichten inkl. Surround. Viel Spaß ...
> Dass Laien ein wenig Mausschubsen hinkriegen ist logisch, sobald sie aber was am System machen sollen war es das. Die Probleme hast du bei Win zwar u.U, auch aber halt wesentlich weniger.
> Zum Rest, da haben wir einfach andere Meinungen aufgrund unterschiedlicher Erfahrungen und Sichtweisen.



Was kann Linux dafür wenn der Hersteller keine anständigen Treiber bereitstellt? Richte mal ne (älterre) Soundkarte von Creative Labs unter Windows ein da hast du genau so viel Spaß mit. 
Ob ein Dau jetzt in Windows oder in Linux was am System machen soll ist völlig egal. Ohne Wissen schafft er das bei beiden nicht. Was ja auch der Grund dafür ist warum ein Dau sich schneller in Linux zurecht findet als ein Windows kenner. Der Windows kenner muss erst mal vergessen was er aus Windows gelernt und an das er sich gewöhnt hat. Dem Dau ist es egal ob er bei Windows bei Null anfängt oder bei Linux (oder auch MacOS).

Sorry aber deine Argumente gegen Linux sind fast alle mumpitz!
Und du kannst mir glauben das ich kein Linux Fanboy bin der eine völlig verklährte Ansicht von Linux hat. Mir sind dessen schwächen absolut bewusst. 
Nur wenn jemand behauptet Linux wäre generell schlecht lasse ich das so nicht durchgehen weil es einfach falsch ist! 


Aber lass uns doch wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück kommen. Wir sind hier jetzt wirklich sehr ausgibig im OT unterwegs gewesen


----------



## rldml (18. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nur weil Win 10 das "letzte" Win sein soll heißt ja nicht, dass es in fünf oder zehn Jahren nicht soweit umgepatcht wurde, dass es ein komplett neues System ist. Win 10 ist letztlich mit den Zwischenstufen Win 7 und 8 auch nur ein aufgebohrtes Win Vista.



Wenn jeder (oder sagen wir >90% aller Desktop-Anwender) ne Windows 10-Lizenz hat, wie viele wird Microsoft dann wohl noch jährlich neu verkaufen? Was denkst du? Glaubst du, Microsoft wird dann weiterhin voller Freude einen dreistelligen Millionenbetrag jährlich ins Entwickeln von Updates investieren? Toitoitoi 

Ein aktueller Zwischenstand zur Verteilung der Windows-Versionen: https://www.computerbase.de/2019-01/weltweiter-marktanteil-windows-10-windows-7/


----------



## Drake802 (19. April 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Wenn jeder (oder sagen wir >90% aller Desktop-Anwender) ne Windows 10-Lizenz hat, wie viele wird Microsoft dann wohl noch jährlich neu verkaufen? Was denkst du? Glaubst du, Microsoft wird dann weiterhin voller Freude einen dreistelligen Millionenbetrag jährlich ins Entwickeln von Updates investieren? Toitoitoi
> 
> Ein aktueller Zwischenstand zur Verteilung der Windows-Versionen: https://www.computerbase.de/2019-01/weltweiter-marktanteil-windows-10-windows-7/



Du vergisst die OEM Lizenzen. Die laufen spätestens dann aus wenn du dir eine neue CPU und ein neues Board zulegst. Mit jedem Komplettrechner und Laptop kauft man automatisch eine OEM Windows Lizens mit, ob man sie braucht oder nicht. 
Die einzigen die nicht bei jedem "signifikanten" umbau eine neue Lizens brauchen sind besitzer einer Retail Lizens. Die dürften aber die wenigsten haben. 
Der großteil der Heimanwender wird seine Win 7 oder 8 Lizens in eine Win 10 OEM Lizens getauscht haben (das geht sogar heute noch). Oder haben sie beim Kauf eines Komplettrechners dazu bekommen.

So schnell wird MS die Kohle also nicht ausgehen. Windows ist eh schon länger nicht mehr das Kerngeschäft von Microsoft sondern der Konsolen Markt. 
Microsoft gibt Windows nur deswegen nicht auf weil sie mit ihrem quasi Monopol eine gewisse Kontrolle über den Markt haben.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. April 2019)

Ich arbeite seit 30 Jahren mit Computern, ich habe so ziemlich alle Betriebssysteme und grafischen sowie reinen Textoberflächen mitgemacht, die es in der Zeit auf allen möglichen Computern gab. Mein erstes Linux war Suse 4 in den mittleren 90ern. Klar kann man mir Betriebsblindheit vorwerfen. Ich sehe aber die Systeme im Laufe der Zeit und ich vergleiche. Und Linux ist leider eben alles andere als zeitgemäß, an dieser Meinung wird keine Diskussion je etwas ändern, wenn Linux nicht grundlegend geändert wird. 
An einen Windows PC kannst du einen DAU ransetzen und er kann Probleme relativ leicht lösen, durch ein wenig googeln oder schlicht durch "rumklicken", je nachdem. Bei Mac OS ist es noch einfacher. Bei Linux: Keine Chance! Das ist der große Unterschied. 
Kann man jetzt als Mumpitz abtun ist aber meine persönliche Erfahrung. 
Ich sage nicht, dass Linux 100 Prozent schlecht ist, ich sage nur, dass die Erfahrung mit dem System sich so anfühlt wie in der frühen Windows XP Zeit, wo dann für Notfälle noch irgendwo ein MSDOS mit im System versteckt war. 

Dem Rest gibt das System dann der Mangel an Software. Es gibt inzwischen einige modern aussehende Open Source Software, keine Frage. Aber es fehlen die kommerziellen Programme auf dem Niveau der Magix, Ashampoo etc. Software für Heimnutzer im Preisbereich von 10 bis 300 Euro. Da fehlt einfach vieler OSS die deutsche Oberfläche, gute Hilfen und Tuturials etc. zu viele OSS wirkt einfach so, als stamme sie aus der Zeit der frühen grafischen PC Oberflächen. 

PS: Ähm, was war das eigentliche Threadthema?


----------



## rldml (19. April 2019)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Du vergisst die OEM Lizenzen. Die laufen spätestens dann aus wenn du dir eine neue CPU und ein neues Board zulegst. Mit jedem Komplettrechner und Laptop kauft man automatisch eine OEM Windows Lizens mit, ob man sie braucht oder nicht.



Das ist zwar richtig, allerdings zahlen Computerhersteller wie HP oder Dell auch nicht die 100 Tacken für ne OEM-Lizenz, sondern eher so 20 



> Die einzigen die nicht bei jedem "signifikanten" umbau eine neue Lizens brauchen sind besitzer einer Retail Lizens. Die dürften aber die wenigsten haben.



Da täusch dich mal nicht. Ein riesiger Teil der Microsoft-Kundschaft sind Unternehmen. Da wird eher mit Volumenlizenzen gearbeitet



> So schnell wird MS die Kohle also nicht ausgehen. Windows ist eh schon länger nicht mehr das Kerngeschäft von Microsoft sondern der Konsolen Markt.
> Microsoft gibt Windows nur deswegen nicht auf weil sie mit ihrem quasi Monopol eine gewisse Kontrolle über den Markt haben.



Vergiss nicht, dass dort ne Menge Leute mit jeder Menge Ahnung in Betriebswirtschaft sitzen. Niemand dort wird Windows künstlich am Leben halten, wenn die Kosten den Nutzen übersteigen.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. April 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht, dass dort ne Menge Leute mit jeder Menge Ahnung in Betriebswirtschaft sitzen. Niemand dort wird Windows künstlich am Leben halten, wenn die Kosten den Nutzen übersteigen.


Vergiss nicht MS Office. Solange es da keine Konkurrenz gibt und die Firmen + Privatleute keine Macs haben wird eben auch Windows als Unterbau gebraucht.


----------



## Drake802 (19. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht MS Office. Solange es da keine Konkurrenz gibt und die Firmen + Privatleute keine Macs haben wird eben auch Windows als Unterbau gebraucht.


Du scheinst ja ein waschechter Apple Fanboy zu sein wenn du glaubst das man nur damit gut arbeiten kann. So viel zum Thema Idiologie.  

Keine Sorge, MS Office hat sein fast 20 Jahren Konkurenz die sogar Kostenlos ist und auch noch auf allen Platformen verfügbar ist. Diese Konkurenten tun in den meisten fällen ihre Arbeit genau so gut wie MS Office.

Eigentlich juckt es mir in den Fingern dich ein wenig zu zwiebeln. Deine Argumentation für Apple nimmt nämlich schon religiöse Züge an. Ich spar mir das aber und denk mir einfach meinen teil.


----------

